# How accurate is a P90 Series .45 usually??...



## Ruger22 (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a P90 Series .45 and I was wandering how far away should you be able to shoot pretty accurately?...yardage


----------



## Ruger22 (Sep 13, 2008)

if it helps ne i was shooting winchester ammo 230 grain


----------



## fmj shooter (Sep 13, 2008)

I to have just picked up a P90. I went out yesterday and ran 100 rounds of the 230grn. winchester rounds. Just plinking from the ranges from 15-25 yrds. This gun is a shooter, I was real happy with the results for the first time out with it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Once a shooter gets used to managing the creepy/crappy trigger, they are usually quite surprised at how well a P90 can shoot. Mine can put 5 shots into a less-than-3-inch group at 25 yards, if I'm up to the task. Click link to see a pic of my gun with one of its best groups:

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44&ppuser=1533


----------

